# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT: Cirebon Omosako Shiro Grow Out

## koh4ku76

Berikut skema kegiatan GO nya, permisi sebelumnya ke Pak Ajik, karena skemanya nyadur dari punya beliau.

Cirebon 1st Grow Out Contest (Omosako Shiro Tosai)

DEFINISI KEGIATAN
Cirebon 1st Omosako Shiro Grow Out Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas shiro utsuri yang berasal dari breeder Omosako yang akan dibesarkan bersama di kolam Bapak Wijaya (koh4ku76) selama 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri. Saat ini, Omosako Shiro tosai ini berukuran 15  23 cm 

TUJUAN
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus bertujuan utama untuk ajang temu/silahturahmi baik temu langsung maupun secara online diantara penghobby ikan koi di kota cirebon (pada khususnya) dan seluruh pencinta koi di seluruh indonesia yang ingin berpartisipasi (pada umumunya). Kegiatan ini juga diharapkan dapat menimbulkan minat pada masyarakat umum untuk memelihara ikan koi dan bergabung bersama dengan kita sebagai koi hobbyist.

AGENDA
21/08  23/08, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
24/08  31/08, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
01/09  01/03, Masa kegiatan Omosako Grow Out Contest
01/03  07/03, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif)                                      
07/03  14/03, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Ikan (tentatif) 

PARTISIPAN
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

RINCIAN KEGIATAN
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam pembesaran milik Sdr.Wijaya (koh4ku76)  selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 1 September 2009  1 Maret 2010
2. Panitia memiliki kewenangan penuh untuk memutuskan hal-hal yang diperlukan berkaitan dengan kegiatan Grow Out. Dalam hal ini termasuk diantaranya penggunaan pakan dan obat yang diperlukan untuk pemeliharaan ikan selama 6 bulan. Pakan pilihan saat ini adalah mix antara Sugiyama Wheatgerm dan Azayaka High-Growth.
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan panitia akan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan

PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung. Foto Ikan pada saat akhir kegiatan Grow Out akan diposting di Forum KOI-S sehingga dapat menjadi bahan pembelajaran banyak pihak, baik partisipan maupun pembaca Forum KOI-S.
2. Juri Kegiatan ini akan ditentukan kemudian hari dan akan dengan segera diumumkan.
3. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa dia memilih ikan tersebut).

HADIAH
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dan trophy juara 1
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dan trophy juara 2
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 200,000 dan trophy juara 3


PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Senin, 24 Agustus 2009
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 31 Agustus 2009
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening Bapak Wijaya:
BCA Cirebon
A/C No. 1340899764
Atas Nama: Wijaya Mulya Putra
5. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan berpartisipasi dalam kegiatan ini dan ikan pilihannya akan dilelangkan/diberikan kepada peminat lainnya.

PENGAMBILAN IKAN
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian setelah kegiatan Grow Out selesai.

HARGA
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Omosako Shiro ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 1,000.000 (Satu juta rupiah)
5% hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada rekening Majalah KOI-S

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim apabila partisipan berasal dari luar area Jabodetabek untuk pengiriman ikan setelah kegiatan grow out selesai. 

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang panitia untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Wah .... ikut pak Wijaya.
Ini dia .... GO di kolam yang bisa bikin shiro suminya keluar. 
Daftar ya Oom

1. Alvin Harirahardjo
2.
3.
4.

Ngomong - ngomong kolam GO nya ukuran berapa sih Oom ?

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

[quote="T3chno"]1. Alvin Harirahardjo
2. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y)
3. Yoedi Rinaldi
4. Charlie (Jakarta)
[b]5. T3chnO (Arianto - Medan)

6. koi54n

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

> Sorry br sempet on line. Terima kasih masukan rekan rekan semua. Supaya lebih jelas lagi, ada bbrp hal yg akan saya jelaskan disini:
> 1. Ralat ongkos kirim. Berhubung event diadakan di Cirebon, harga ikan tidak termasuk ongkos kirim untuk peserta luar Cirebon.
> 2. Pemilihan ikan bisa dilakukan mulai tgl 24 Agustus jam 00.00 waktu server, artinya dulu duluan milih ikannya aja, gak perlu pendaftaran lagi, biar lebih fair.
> 3. Ikan yg mati selama proses GO akan diganti dgn ikan pengganti.
> 4. Mengenai kondisi dan parameter kolam, saya akan posting foto kolamnya dan sebisa mungkin akan saya ukur parameternya.
> Sebab gak semua alat ukur saya punya, misalnya TDO.
> Apabila ada masukan lagi, monggo di posting. Harap maklum, baru pertama kali bikin event nih.
> 
> Salam
> Wijaya



Aduh koq milihnya jam 00.00 sih ? ini berarti jam 01.00 di Makassar, lagian ini kan bulan puasa.
Jam 01 lagi enak2nya tidur. Kenapa ngga ditetapkan jam 04.00 WIB, sekalian sambil makan sahur atau atau siang2 gitu ?
Ini saran aja...

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> 08.00 pagi Om ya?


Iya om, pagi, kalo malem kan jam 20.00.......

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Masih bisa daftar khan ?

1. Alvin Harirahardjo (Jakarta)
2. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y - Bandung)
3. Yoedi Rinaldi (Makasar)
4. Charlie (Jakarta)
5. T3chnO (Arianto - Medan)
6. QuickLine (David-Bdg)
7. koi54n (Susantono - Medan)
8. isman ( Palu )
9. Dani P (bandung)
10. Rudi (Mich-Joll JKT)
11. adrie (dps-bali)

12. H Alex (GAPS)
13. Wahab Tiger Wong (TEWE)
14. Awal Urane (spirulina)
15. Achmad (makassar)

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Oom,
Saya pilih no 2 DAN 4 (2 ekor)
Trms,

Teddy

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

::  dari tadi mau milih 23 nga bisa masuk2... nyerah deh udah kepilih favoritku

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.Alex (GAPS)
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. dani
25.quickline
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. dani

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

> ada yg belum pas jam 8 uda nge bid.............mohon diliat.OMMMM


iya itu saya Om, eh pas mau ngulang.. udah keduluan org   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

no 10

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

> *gara2 panen pete 800 batang, 
> pilihanku udah kepilih, 
> semalem ingetin temen2, jam 8 pagi, jam 8 pagi, jam 8pagi
> eee gw sendiri yg telat.   
> pete oh pete, gara2 kamu*


Wuih!!! Brp satu papannya Om?
Coba dilelang aja pete nya Om, ngobatin sakit ati!!!   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> betul om, 
> brarti doa nya lebih kenceng.
> bukan doa in jadi bagus
> tpi doain yg lainnya jadi lebih jelek  :P  :P  :P


Kasihan ikan2 yg sudah kepilih....  ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hmmm....  ::  
Wlpun sbnrnya perang hampir berakhir...tp niatan utk ikut berperang msh berkobar...
maka..apapun yg bakal terjadi...terjadilah...  ::  
No.5 ya...biar sma dg hari ultah saya..
MogA m'bawa kberuntungan...
Wlpun terkesan m'raba-raba....  :: 
Biarlah alam melukis "kanvas" yg msh putih ini dg "pena hitam" yg bgitu indahnya,,,  ::

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Mengenai parameter air, harusnya nanti sore sdh bisa saya posting pastinya.....sorry agak terlambat.

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

di kolam saya om....  ::

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Berikut saya sampaikan parameter yg sudah berhasil diukur. Sisanya belum krn keterbatasan alat ukur, semoga bisa menyusul di kemudian hari.

1. PH:7
2. GH:20
3.TDS:420
4.DO : 7,85
5. Amoniak : 0

Selama piara koi, baru kali ini ukur parameter.....hahahha.......jadi sama2 belajar nih.
Sebagai tambahan, kolam yg akan kita pakai untuk GO shiro ini sama persis dengan kolam yg saya pakai untuk memelihara shiro omosako buat keeping kontes nya Dodokoi.

Berikut foto ikannya :


Selain itu kolam ini juga digunakan untuk keeping shiro2 saya yg lain, berikut foto2 nya :


Dan ini :

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Dodo bagian kasih makan aja

Pak Rasito pilih no 8 and 27


Tq,


Dodo





> Rekap terakhir....
> 
> Kok gak ada namanya DoDo...???? Heeee.....heeee.....

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> 20 female ..... bener gak pak abi?


Kemungkinannya  80 % om dodo........  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Yg sdh lunas :
1.Pak David(Quickline)  Rp1.000.000,-
2.Pak Rudi Sofandi       Rp1.000.029,-
3.Pak Aleks(GAPS)       Rp1.000.000,-
4.Pak Lim Johan           Rp1.000.007,-
5.Pak Achmad             Rp1.000.018,-
6.Pak Binwardi             Rp2.000.000,-
7.Pak Teddy SE           Rp2.000.000,-
8.Pak Achmad S          Rp2.000.000,-
9.Pak Adrie                 Rp1.000.006,-

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Udah ga tahan neh pengen liat ikan di cemplungin



sama om.....  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Om koi54an,
Terima kasih untuk ikan No.21nya......

Om Wijaya,
Fyi

salam,

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tikno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tikno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tikno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acoflooring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Biar on schedule, karena besok proses GO dimulai....maka tadi sore ikan mulai masuk ke kolam pembesaran. Berikut foto fotonya....

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> yg belum lunas , jadi boleh di pilih lagi om ? apa otomatis batal ? harus sesuai jadwal ?   
> 
> terima kasih


Bentar om, masih dikonfirmasi ulang, takutnya udh transfer tapi blm masuk atau belum konfimasi ke saya.

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> asyik pekalongan mampir yooooo


cirebon aja om, kumpul di cirebon, kolam ku jelek n standard.  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> Originally Posted by koh4ku76
> 
> Ini ikan yg akan diberikan kepada pemenang juara 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, kalo yang ini jadi juaranya gimana pak ??? Pasti repot dah.......


Mabok deh.....  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

OK, kalo gitu kita putuskan ikan shiro no 17 yg sisa ini sebagai door prize. Pemenang doorprize akan diundi bersamaan dengan puncak acara, yaitu penentuan pemenang GO.

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> Originally Posted by spirulina
> 
> Pond visit rame2, enaknya seluruh hobis koi cirebon ikut...kan mau lebaran gini biasanya pada santai.  
> 
> 
> 
> Otre Om,sekalian nunggu THR dari Pa Wi berupa ikan koi


Ampun bos, masa minta THR ke saya..........nanti saya kasih anakan chagoi deh.........hehehehe..........

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> sekalian culling kali pa Haji... jgn lupa tuw ajak bro Adi, beliaukan hobinya nyuplung dikolam pa Joko... he he he



Siaaaaaaaaappp,nanti saya bawain rantangnya buat tempat cullingnya  ::   ::

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Wah ... Do, 
Foto-fotonya bikin gue pengen libur lebaran hari ini juga.   ::  
Segerrr...ngeliat yang ijo ijo, meskipun baru dari monitor doang.

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

pa haji Alex ditungguin gak muncul2 juga

O o o sedang menurunkan ilmu toh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

dikolamnya pa Wijaya di Cirebon....
pusing nyari2 in koi nya yg mana soale kalo lagi bergerombol gitu kayaknya sama aja semua.....  ::

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> 99% jadi putih platinum. )
> 
> 
> wuah jadi hikari donk
> apa nantinya bisa jadi gin shiro?
> jadi nyesel gak ikutan jadi peserta nih


Emang ada ya Om Dodo,Shiro jadi Gin Shiro  ::  yang pasti ada perubahan Om kalau saya lihat perkembangan ikan dalam ukuran,Sumi,shirojinya

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Sorry baru balas.....selama libur di rumah pake flash....leletnya amit2.....
> 
> Udh hampir 1 bln GO shiro ini berjalan, so far sih perkembangan cukup baik......sumi bbrp udh mulai naik.....size juga sdh berbeda dgn sebulan  yg lalu......
> Bulan depan saya akan update foto nya satu per satu biar kita bisa belajar perkembangannya.


Bro Wijaya, untuk sementara dan memuaskan dahaga rekan2 yang lain, sebaiknya difoto ikan di kolam secara keseluruhan saja. Dari atas, jangan yang difoto DODO mulu, bosen ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Mantab nih kalo bener2 jadi.......  ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Asyik.....pada jadi ke Cirebon.......pokoknya tak sediain yg enak2 deh....

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Udah lama gak ada updatenya,... kayaknya maw ada kejutan niy....  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> plus sate kalong ya om ???



kambing bakar ya gak?

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

foto2 ikan nanti Pa Wi  yang upload,Monggo Di tunggu Pa Wi  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tikno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tikno

maksud Om Dodo yg plg gahar di forum ini tuh Mr . Gaps kan....hahaha...itu baru bener...
kl saya mah tuntutan profesi, makanya byk tato hehehe...

----------


## tikno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Santai santai aja Pak Wi..  ::

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76



----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76



----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

barusan tadi siang Shiro2 GO di foto ulang,monggo Pa Wi di upload foto2nya  ::

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76



----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Shiro 14 keren banget,.........

memang shiro Unpredictable,........., tapi gak tau juga nanti finally perkembangannya bagimana yah,......  ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> Om Wijaya, gimana perkembangan sebulan terakhir ini. Kasih dong laporan pandangan mata, gak usah difoto2. Bagaimana growth ikan dan sumi overall ? thanks


Perkembangan sebulan terakhir cukup menggembirakan pak. Semenjak kasih high grow azayaka mixed dgn sugiyama wheat germs, sehari 5 kali, keliatan sekali pertumbuhannya, walaupun ada satu-dua ekor yg masih belum terlalu signifikan pertumbuhannya. Begitu juga dengan sumi, mulai bermunculan dan beberapa ekor benar benar unpredictable,.......bakal bingung nyocokinnya lagi nih...hahaha......Mungkin ini karena sekarang masuk musim hujan, jadi suhu air agak turun, dan cahaya matahari yg menyinari kolam agak berkurang.

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Liat di post depan ada pak Wijaya post, saya pikir udah update photo nih.  :: 

Ya, TBC pak. Survival the fittest pak, yang gak bisa survive berebut makan, akhirnya kurang makan, dan ujung2nya TBC.

Kondisi ikan secara keseluruhannya gimana Pak ? Growth, sumi, shiroji ?

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by bhana
> 
> kok weekend aja sih Om Dodo...  
> 
> Klo moto-nya wekeend ikut aaaah....
> 
> 
> 
> boss wi jadinya sabtu 9 january 2010 yah ... jam 9-10 pagi?
> ...


udah selesai...   ::   :P 
yang berangkat hanya om dodo

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

> bro wijaya kayanya bisa begadang lagi nih, upload foto.
> 
> waiting mode ON


Sayang Pak Harry gak ikut...asik banget lho pak acaranya...

Thanks ya Pak Wi buat semuanya...(nggak muat klo ditulis satu-satu)... ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Sabar ya........kebetulan lagi banyak kerjaan di kantor.........lagian ngeditnya juga belum kelar........sebentar lagi deh......


bukannya lagi party di al-exis?

 ::

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Pemanasan dulu

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> 



Om Dodo sampe basah2an :P   ::

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

> hmmmmmm yuhuuuuu bro kohaku76 ... katanya mau ada special surprise yah?


Mudah2an spesial suprise yang menggembirakan ya Do...spt pertumbuhannya, summi yang banyak timbul, shiroji yang tambah aduhai...  ::  

Ditunggu lho Pak Wi spesial surprised-nya...  ::  

Bisikin dong DO...  ::

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

agar bisa di perhitungkan tempat duduknya,
lebih kurang yang akan visit silahkan daftar:
1. victor
2. Dodo
3. Lj
4.
5.
6.

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koh4ku76
> 
> ...


Om wie...ikutan ya...

agar bisa di perhitungkan tempat duduknya,
lebih kurang yang akan visit silahkan daftar:
1. victor
2. Dodo
3. Lj
4. koi_vj
5.
6.

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

> Ayo, siapa aja yg mau datang?
> Acara sabtu pagi tgl 13 maret 2010, start sekitar jam 9 pagi.
> Mau siapin makanan nih soalnya.....


maaf ya Pak Wi gak bisa dateng soalnya ikan di rumah lagi banyak butuh perhatian...
pengennya sih hadir...apalagi klo ingat nasi jamblang sama empal gentongnya...  ::

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Buat Temen temen yang meluncur ke Cirebon ... Have  anice trip....   ::   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> mo liat makanan setan?
> mo liat setan makan?
> 
> setan koi-s menampakkan diri di cirebon



Hmmmmmm.........yummi........

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

> mo liat makanan setan?
> mo liat setan makan?
> 
> setan koi-s menampakkan diri di cirebon


satu meja dimakan ama setan, atau satu meja dengan setan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76



----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

kasian ini my brother satu
dia sampe stress .... kenapa ikannya banyak yang ilang suminya
dan terus terang dia merasa ga enak ke semua partisipan terutama

buka kartu gpp ya bro

hal positif yang saya bisa rasakan sendiri sebagai seorang sahabat ...

foto sessi 2
penjurian alias foto sessi final

warga cirebon ngumpul (bahkan mau wacana arisan koi segala) ... ada pak bhana dan pak tri datang dari serpong, ada pekalongan datang ...

brotherhood of koi ambience is very thick ... suasana persahabatan dan persaudaraan .... berbeda lokasi, berbeda pekerjaan, berbeda karakter; tetap disatukan oleh koi ...   ::  

dun worry, my bro wi ... abis kolam GO shiro kosong ... I will send around 30 Kujyaku Kaneko for Cirebon ... we shall do this again for Cirebon and Koi Hobbyist arround ...

kemaren sudah foto dan ukur ... sekarang di 16-24cm ...

kok jadi ngalor ngidul yah?

 ::  





> Masih banyak foto2 yg belum di up load, khususnya foto ikan yg lolos ke babak final. Kebetulan dokumentasi ada di Sdr Awal. Mungkin gak lama lagi harusnya bisa di up load.
> 
> Bener kata Dodo, kolam nya sama, pakannya sama, tapi hasil berbeda beda. Mungkin karena faktor individu ikan itu sendiri yg berbeda. Yg jelas dari pengalaman, saya jadi tahu bahwa bikin GO Shiro itu gak gampang, terutama pada saat proses identifikasi ikan, karena perubahan nya yg unpredictable.

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Saat" paling menegangkan



dari kiri ke kanan: pa Wijaya MP, om Dodo, pa Tri, om Dav n om Vic

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hadiah  buat  yang Juara... apa  ya OM WI...??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Ini foto yg lebih ok kayaknya buat apresiasi juara2 nya :

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Walau udah ngga jadi peserta, boleh dong update Shiro-nya. Baru dipanen dari mud pond hari ini (March 28, 2010) juga:
Shiro 2 size 33 cm

Shiro 4 size 36 cm

Thanks Y'all.
Salam,

Teddy

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

